# NFS file type in /etc/fstab doesn't mount on boot in Freebsd 9.1



## elliotbak (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a NFS server running on 192.168.0.3 with ZFS.


```
showmount -e 192.168.0.3
Exports list on 192.168.0.3:
/usr/ports                         192.168.0.0
/usr/home                          192.168.0.0
```

When a client reboots, it doesn't mount /usr/home automatically.  Here's my /etc/fstab


```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
192.168.0.3:/usr/home   /usr/home       nfs     rw      0       0
192.168.0.3:/usr/ports  /usr/ports      nfs     rw,noauto       0       0
```

`df | grep 192.168.0.3` shows nothing.

But I can mount it manually running 

```
mount /usr/home
df | grep 192.168.0.3
192.168.0.3:/usr/home                                        4078299060  15057670 4063241389     0%    /usr/home
```

`mount -a -t nfs` also doesn't work.


----------



## elliotbak (Apr 13, 2013)

I found out why.  My client's /usr/home is ZFS mounted, so `mount -a -t nfs` doesn't automatically mount on boot.  I removed the symlink at root "home -> usr/home" and make a mount point /home.  Then change fstab to


```
192.168.0.3:/usr/home   /home   nfs     rw,bg,intr      0       0
```

This is working now.


----------

